# Home Theather casero,¿ cual es la mejor variante ?



## charlie45 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Aunque soy  no soy un experto en el tema, con la  valiosa informacion obtenida en mi poco tiempo en este foro, me parece posible la construcion de un teatro en casa, o home theather muy sencillo, con elementos de relativo bajo costo y de buena calidad sonora, claro, esto en dependencia de los parlantes o baffles de que dispongamos, aqui les propòngo dos variantes, las cuales someto a juicio crítico de todos ustedes, y les propongo que ustedes tambien aporten las suyas.
1.Utilizando un circuito TDA 7377 que posee 4 salidas independientes, con sus 4 entradas, para los dos laterales izquierdo y derecho, y para los 2 frontales iden; y una TDA 2050 o TDA2030 para  el subwoofer central.
2. Utilizando 5 CI TDA2030 o TDA2050 para cada uno de los  canales  respectivos.

Tengo mis dudas en cuanto a la confeccion del  diagrama, pues no se si el consumo de todos estos CI, sobre todo en la variante 2, haria excecivamente grande la fuente a utilizar

Escucho sus opiniones...
Saludos
Charlie


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 24, 2010)

charlie45 dijo:


> 1.Utilizando un circuito TDA 7377 que posee 4 salidas independientes, con sus 4 entradas, para los dos laterales izquierdo y derecho, y para los 2 frontales iden; y una TDA 2050 o TDA2030 para el subwoofer central.
> 2. Utilizando 5 CI TDA2030 o TDA2050 para cada uno de los canales respectivos.
> 
> Tengo mis dudas en cuanto a la confeccion del diagrama, pues no se si el consumo de todos estos CI, sobre todo en la variante 2, haria excecivamente grande la fuente a utilizar
> ...


 
El TDA7377 entrega unos 6wpor salida, que bien podrias reemplazar por cuatro modulos a base de los TDA2003, y para la unidad de sub, un ampli con dos TDA2030 en puente.
Me inclinaria mas por modulos separados, ya que si falla el TDA7377, te dejaria funcionando solo el sub, y por el tema del consumo , las dos ideas propuestas consumirian practicamente lo mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## guille2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola te sugiero que uses el tda7386 que tiene 4 salidas  lo probe y anda bien, tambien podrías usar 4 tda2050 que tienen mayor calidad y mas potencia. Para central con un tda2030 alcanza al menos yo tengo ese y para el sub usas un tda7294, un rotel de mnicolau, uno de 100 de luciperro o el clase D con el tl074 ( yo uso este).
Todo depende de las fuentes que tengas a tu disposicion.

Suerte.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola, te comento que el TDA7377 es una buena opción en cuanto a costo-beneficio , yo tengo montado uno muy parecido a como propones, pero en ves de un TDA2030 para el sub tengo otro TDA7377 con 2 canales en puente, los dos trabajan con la misma señal y alimentan un sub con configuración de doble horn.
Para un espacio no muy grande suena muy bien, no lo puedo pasar de la mitad por q no lo soporto.
El center lo arme con un TDA2003 y es lo único que todavía me esta dando problemas, pero ya lo voy a solucionar.
Para la fuente tengo un toroidal de 12v 100w, 8A aprox.

Dejo unas fotos de como va quedando.

Saludos, Martin


----------



## tatajara (Oct 25, 2010)

tinchorijo89 te ha quedado de 10 tu proyecto felicitaciones
Bueno charlie45 tienes una gran variedad con la serie tda, puedes buscar que hay muchos circuitos con tda en el foro, y hasta hay combinaciones de tda y transistores con lo cual logras una buena potencia 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## electrodin (Oct 25, 2010)

vaya, tinchorijo89 que bien está quedando tu placa bien ordenadita y los cables bien trenzados...y ese disipador a pelo.No cabe duda que los electronicos además de locos tenemos alma de artistas.

Una dpregunta que tal vez no viene al caso: ese transformador toroidal es a voltaje de línea, ¿de que esta hecho? de seguro no de ferrita. aqui por mis lares nunca he tenido uno entre mis manos y siempre los he visto en revistas de elektor, ¿como es que se rebobinan?, es decir esta hecho de laminillas ferrosas?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 26, 2010)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Para la fuente tengo un toroidal de 12v 100w, 8A aprox.
> 
> Dejo unas fotos de como va quedando.
> 
> Saludos, Martin


 


Ese transformador es el que viene con algunos equipos de ilumunacion no? tipo dicroicas!


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola, gracias por los comentarios, de a poco va quedando.
electrodin, si se conecta a la linea (220Vac), sinceramente no se el material exacto del nucleo, por otros que vi y desarme suele ser de ferrite o polvo de hierro, nunca vi uno que tenga un nucleo laminado.
pipa09, si los he visto como transformadores para dicroicas, pero la verdad que para estos integrados anda de maravillas, rectificado me entrega 15vdc que para mi es una tension ideal.

Saludos, Martin.


----------



## charlie45 (Oct 27, 2010)

Gracias amigos Pipa09,guille2,tinchorojo89,tatajara y electrodin, por contestar a mi post. Son muy amables en este foro realmente. Quisiera realmente tener algo que aportarles, pero aqui realmente las cosas  son bien dificiles, tecnologicamente hablando.
Yo trabajo de ingeniero de sonido y luces, pero realmente lo que hago es pincha de operador de sonido. Los equipos que tengo son marca Soundking chinos, excepto una consola de 32 canales Soundcraft (inglesa made in china ) Tengo alguna info de estos equipos, que vere como subo al foro, porque no tengo ni escanner ni camara fotografica digital.
En cuanto al home theather, aqui uno cuesta como 200 usd, que es mas o menos mi salario de 9 meses del año, asi que si puedo hacerlo con las TDA segun la info que ustedes me han dado y por supuesto agradezco a mnicolau, quien puso los posts de los cuales he sacado la informacion primaria;pues voy a resolver mucho.
Me disculpan por irme un poco del tema, es que tengo muy poco tiempo de conexion, y debo aprovecharlo bien. Cuando lea bien lo que he descargado, seguire posteando mis dudas....
Saludos a todos
Charlie


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 28, 2010)

charlie45 dijo:


> Gracias amigos Pipa09,guille2,tinchorojo89,tatajara y electrodin, por contestar a mi post. Son muy amables en este foro realmente. Quisiera realmente tener algo que aportarles, pero aqui realmente las cosas son bien dificiles, tecnologicamente hablando.
> Yo trabajo de ingeniero de sonido y luces, pero realmente lo que hago es pincha de operador de sonido. Los equipos que tengo son marca Soundking chinos, excepto una consola de 32 canales Soundcraft (inglesa made in china ) Tengo alguna info de estos equipos, que vere como subo al foro, porque no tengo ni escanner ni camara fotografica digital.
> En cuanto al home theather, aqui uno cuesta como 200 usd, que es mas o menos mi salario de 9 meses del año, asi que si puedo hacerlo con las TDA segun la info que ustedes me han dado y por supuesto agradezco a mnicolau, quien puso los posts de los cuales he sacado la informacion primaria;pues voy a resolver mucho.
> Me disculpan por irme un poco del tema, es que tengo muy poco tiempo de conexion, y debo aprovecharlo bien. Cuando lea bien lo que he descargado, seguire posteando mis dudas....
> ...


 
De nada, cualquier cosa comenta!!


----------

